# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  fx solution  هذا القسم برعاية    الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## khjm940

السلام عليكم
لي الشرف في مشاركتكم هذا المنتدى الراقي
انا بصدد فتح حساب مصغر لدى fxsolutionوذلك بعد ان جربت حساب ديمو لديهم هل تتوفر لدى احد الاخوة اية معلومات قد تفيدني عن مصداقية الشركة وطريقة تعاملهم
لكم الشكر

----------


## طلال السميري

> السلام عليكم
> لي الشرف في مشاركتكم هذا المنتدى الراقي
> انا بصدد فتح حساب مصغر لدى fxsolutionوذلك بعد ان جربت حساب ديمو لديهم هل تتوفر لدى احد الاخوة اية معلومات قد تفيدني عن مصداقية الشركة وطريقة تعاملهم
> لكم الشكر

 وعليكم السلام
ولنا الشرف بالمشاركة معنا الله يحييك ياغالي
بالنسبة للشركة اللي سألت عنها لا يوجد لدي معلومات بصراحة
نحن هنا نتعامل مع شركة FXCM 
بالتوفيق ياغالي،،،

----------


## محمدالسويد

> السلام عليكم
> لي الشرف في مشاركتكم هذا المنتدى الراقي
> انا بصدد فتح حساب مصغر لدى fxsolutionوذلك بعد ان جربت حساب ديمو لديهم هل تتوفر لدى احد الاخوة اية معلومات قد تفيدني عن مصداقية الشركة وطريقة تعاملهم
> لكم الشكر

 
     أعتقد انها شركة جيدة ، ولكن انصحك بالعمل مع اف اكس سي ام مع الأخ طلال دعما للموقع، ولكن ان قررت المضي مع اف اكس سوليوشن ارجوا منك تزويدي بتجربتك معهم فأنا لم أجربهم بعد  :p   
أخوك 
محمد السويّد

----------


## ترايدر

اعتذر لمروري السريع جدا  
الشركة هذي انا فاتح حساب فعلي عندهم من سنه تقريبا
وخدمتهم جميله وبرنامجهم اجمل ( رأي شخصي )
اتمنى لك التوفيق
ولجميع الاخوان  
اخوك
احمد

----------


## khjm940

اشكر الاخوان على اهتمامهم بالرد على استفساري, بالنسبة لfxcm والاخ طلال فاتمنى له كل التوفيق ولكن بصراحة لقد جربت المتاجرة من خلال الديمو وذلك لعدة شركات وبنفس التوقيت واتضح لي ان fxsolution توفر الاسعار (بحيوية) اكبر ان صح التعبير.
كذلك فانهم يوفروا leverage عالي 1:400 وهذا باعتقادي مفيد لمن يريد فتح حساب مصغر.
تحياتي للاخوان ولادارة المنتدى الكرام

----------


## طلال السميري

> اشكر الاخوان على اهتمامهم بالرد على استفساري, بالنسبة لfxcm والاخ طلال فاتمنى له كل التوفيق ولكن بصراحة لقد جربت المتاجرة من خلال الديمو وذلك لعدة شركات وبنفس التوقيت واتضح لي ان fxsolution توفر الاسعار (بحيوية) اكبر ان صح التعبير.
> كذلك فانهم يوفروا leverage عالي 1:400 وهذا باعتقادي مفيد لمن يريد فتح حساب مصغر.
> تحياتي للاخوان ولادارة المنتدى الكرام

 أتمنى لك كل التوفيق واللي تشوفه في صالحك سوه ولا تشاور :wink_smil

----------


## ماجد كو

بهد التحية والسلام 
هل يتوفر لديهم حساب اسلامي ؟
لمن يعرف ذلك

----------


## المغامرة

السلام عليكم ..... 
      الشركة هذي انا فاتح حساب فعلي عندهم من سنه تقريبا
وخدمتهم جميله وبرنامجهم اجمل ( رأي شخصي )
اتمنى لك التوفيق
ولجميع الاخوان 
حبيت اسئل اخوي ........ 
لو سمحت كيف التعامل وهل يوجد عندهم  ليف جات ممكن المساعده ... 
يعني ممكن تعطينا ميزاتهم  ...اذا ممكن    
اختك المغامرة  :regular_s

----------


## ترايدر

الاخ ماجدكو
الاخت المغامره 
اعتذر والله توني دخلت للموضوع   
للاسف لا يوجد لديهم حساب اسلامي ياماجد  :Frown: 
بس انا ما ببيت العقد عندهم ابدا ولله الحمد  ورغم الي شفته من اهتمام في الموقع ما استبعد انهم في اي لحظه يعملو حساب اسلامي لان اغلب الوسطاء اضافو الخدمه هذي   
بخصوص لايف شات 
ما بعرف  :red_smile لاني ما افتكر اني احتجت مساعده 
بس برجع للموقع ولبرنامج التداول واتاكد  
بالتوفيق للجميع  
لا تنسونا من دعائكم   
اخوكم 
احمد

----------


## ماجد كو

مشكور الاخ احمد على هذا التوضيح بارك الله لك ، بالنسبة للحساب الاسلامي انا اعتقد سمعت احد الشباب بيتكلم بانه جاعد يحاول معاهم

----------

